# Lauderdale by the Sea  Costa Del Sol... May 31 -June 6



## bocamike (Apr 17, 2014)

This is for the week of May 31 -June 6
Check in/out 4 PM/10AM
Saturday to Saturday

1 Bedroom Max occupancy 4 no pets
$640. for the week 

Welcome to Costa del Sol Resort, a boutique oceanfront resort located in the tropical haven of Lauderdale-by-the-Sea, Florida. We're just across the bridge from world-famous Fort Lauderdale, yet quietly tucked away in our own quaint seaside community. Costa del Sol is truly one of the best maintained resorts in South Florida and features the finest oceanfront suites anywhere on Fort Lauderdale beach. Our accommodations were recently updated and provide guests with all the comforts that make for a most memorable oceanfront vacation.

This one-bedroom unit is tastefully decorated and includes a living room with sofa hide-a-bed, dining room, queen bed in the bedroom, full kitchen with microwave & dishwasher, large luxurious bath, two color televisions (with cable), security safe and private balcony (side view) overlooking the romantic Atlantic Ocean!

Our oceanfront pool area and lush tropical gardens are located in the center of the resort just beside the beach. Suites located on the first floor have direct access to this area from their own private porches.

This area of the resort is supremely private and accessible only to our guests and timeshare unit owners. Costa del Sol is known for its gorgeous beach and immaculate pool area. Come see for yourself!


----------



## bocamike (Apr 22, 2014)

*Reduced $590.*

REDUCED $590. for the week!


----------



## bocamike (May 2, 2014)

*Reduced $499.*

Reduced $499. Great price for the week. Nice beachfront resort in a cute/quaint town! Minutes from Ft Lauderdale.
Check out their web site http://www.costadel.com/


----------



## bocamike (May 11, 2014)

*Reduced $425.*

Reduced $425. for the week


----------



## starbinka (May 11, 2014)

I sent you my info-- I would like to rent this!  Thanks-- Michelle


----------

